# Slow disk performance on daemons, but not on direct access



## aronjd (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have a strange problem, Every disk usage read or write is slow through any daemon (between 80 and 380KB)

As example:

FTP
SMB
SCP

But if i copy files directly on a disk or through a program (sabnzb as example) i get MB's of write and read speed.

Has anybody experienced a sort of problem?
I use FreeBSD 8.1, i have 5 disks in a raidz configuration.

Help is mutch appreciated.

Thank u!

Aron.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2011)

The speed difference between local disk and network suggests duplex mismatch.


----------



## aronjd (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

Thank u for the replyÂ´s

But my problem is i cannot get more then 200KB per second transfer! in a zfs setup.
When i download a 1000MB bin directly i can get up to 4MB transfer.

Thanks!
So something is happening with the transfer. 
I get 200KB transfer when using the built in FTP server, the Samba server or SCP server.


----------

